
A Cure for a Lack of Reason - VieEnCode
https://przekroj.pl/en/society/lek-na-deficyt-rozumu-tomasz-stawiszynski
======
dana321
But the question on my mind:

A cure for bad website design?

~~~
VieEnCode
Safari reader view or similar?

